# Schengen visa for France



## goingtoau

Hi Friends,

I am planning to visit Europe in April 2023 from Sydney. I do not have AUS citizenship yet.
21 days trip roughly.
Syd --> France (Paris and Cannes - 8 days) ---> Switzerland(7 days) ---> Italy (7 days)
I am confused about the Schengen visa process
1) Do I really need to book flight tickets before the visa approval? if I don't get then it will be a big loss. Any thought?
2) Visa application can be submitted online or I need to submit it in the France consulate?

Please share your expert opinions

Thanks


----------



## *Sunshine*

If you need a visa, don't book any non-refundable flights until you've been granted one. 

You can include an itinerary of what you're planning to do with your application.


----------



## zorconinternational

I thought you didn't need a visa, as long as you're staying <90 days???


----------



## Bevdeforges

goingtoau said:


> I do not have AUS citizenship yet.


Just residing in Australia doesn't give you the 90 day stamp in the visa passport. It's your nationality that counts - and obviously the OP has one of those nationalities that requires an actual Schengen visa for a short stay visa.


----------



## goingtoau

Do I need to submit my application to all the consulates (france, swiss, italy) ?


----------



## *Sunshine*

goingtoau said:


> Do I need to submit my application to all the consulates (france, swiss, italy) ?


No, you only need to apply for one Schengen Visa. If France is going to be your main destination, you should apply at the French Embassy.


----------



## goingtoau

I have one more confusion.
How to determine the country for which we should apply for the Schengen visa?
Is it based on the first country that we are landing? or depends on the highest number of days where we are staying?


----------



## ChrisCran

The country for wich you have too apply for the Visa is the country where you will stay the most.


----------

